# here it comes boys



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

here it comes boys what we waited all year for a fresh coating of the white stuff right before halloween i love it . time to put the plows on

new jersey 6-10 inches


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Good luck up there!, down here by me doubtful it will stick.


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

4-8 baby!!! payup


----------



## 04tundra (Jan 30, 2011)

here in Philadelphia looks like 1-3...not enough to satisfy my need for snow


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Looks like 1-3 for us as well but not sure if anything will be sticking to the paved surfaces. Everything I am seeing says it be just a slushy coating and mainly contained to cars, and grassy surfaces. We'll see what happens though, a lot can change in 12-24 hours.


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

12+ For the northern Catskills over 1000'. 

I haven't even prepped my blade until today...I just got fresh tires last week. The local boss dealer was a mad house when I stopped for hydrolic fluid. This will be an interesting night on the roads, most of the local towns are in a panic getting rigs ready and a lot of trees still have leaves.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Good luck guys!


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

8-12 here and my fuel pump just went...hope its not a sign for the winter!! be safe tonight guys!


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

You guys can have it! For now! lol We are still 2 weeks away from being ready. Although, I did get a long awaited phone call yesterday from Oregon giving us a verbal agreement on our new contract, a very large one at that, and thats more than a month ahead of last year.

Be safe and take some pics! Andrew


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

With all the leaves still on trees the snow is the least of the worries, good luck because you probably won't be getting down roads with out loaders pushing downed trees out if the way


----------



## tbone3 (Aug 21, 2011)

8-14 in sussex county! Already passed a bunch of DOT trucks with dump truck loads of salt! Winters here in Northern NJ! Stay safe out there boys! 


Tom


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

RLM;1333272 said:


> With all the leaves still on trees the snow is the least of the worries, good luck because you probably won't be getting down roads with out loaders pushing downed trees out if the way


It will be a problem. We also got blasted with a hurricane 2 months ago that trimmed a lot of the weak branches


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Falling at a good clip here. Stay safe everyone!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm suposed to 6 to 12 in my area tonight. I hope I can get some pictures when I go with my uncle in the ole Ford 9000.


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

rigs all loaded up and fueled up.... waiting to GET SUM!!!! 5-10 of heavy wet stuff.. be safe boys and show some pics!!! gunna be a looong night for sure! Thumbs Up
most likely moving trees out of the way as well... still full of leaves


----------



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

so far we have 7 inces in limeport pa. home for supper then back out in the snow


----------



## to_buy (Dec 19, 2005)

*No snow Yea Right*

I like the people that said it wasn't going to snow today,they also said Irene wasn't that bad. Tell the people in Cranford and Lincoln Park it wasn't bad. I work out of Newark for a company with 90 trucks, guess who got caught with there pants down. 
Is this the sign of the winter to come?
Who know Buddy at Van Dines? He must be smiling from ear to ear.
Be Safe and hope for more


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey, being this is a picture thread, where are the pictures??? you guys can keep the snow, but it would be good to see pics of how bad the first major one was for everyone


----------



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

Good Luck guys still waiting for snow in Ohio


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Was out for 9 hours here in the Harrisburg PA area. We got anywhere from 3-6 of heavy wet snow. Can not remember ever having snow in Oct here. Snow on Thanksgiving is early for us.


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

Good Luck Boys! Stay Safe!


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

It stuck, LOL 4-5 inches here


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

We got about 8" hear in Mercer and Belgrade had around 8" but, by this morning it was down to around 4". I rode with my uncle in the good ole 1991 Ford L9000, it was SO NICE to get back out plowing. The snow was wicked heavy and took down allot of trees. We had a few minor break downs but, all in all it was a good night. I plowed some of my driveway today. The Chevy plows good but, I need new tires bad. Almost bald mud tires are not the answer.

Hear are a few pictures I took:

My 2002 Chevy 1500 after I finished plowing.










The good ole red Ford 9000.










The wing plowing slush.


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice set up with the 9000!


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

definitely looks like it could move some snow


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

BOSS LAWN;1340166 said:


> Nice set up with the 9000!





Ne1;1342440 said:


> definitely looks like it could move some snow


Ya, I realy like that truck and set up. I like the angle plow and the front dump sander. It can push alot of snow we have plowed my uncle's shop parking lot with over two feet of snow with it once.


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

RLM;1333272 said:


> With all the leaves still on trees the snow is the least of the worries, good luck because you probably won't be getting down roads with out loaders pushing downed trees out if the way


yes what a crazy late year can't even get the final clean ups finished yet untill those leaves all drop hoping it will be soon.


----------

